# VW related dog name...



## jettajimmy (Jun 28, 2004)

We just got a dog from a rescue and we though it's be cool to have the dogs name be something related to VW's. I am looking for suggestions. He's a male husky/yellow lab mix, light in color, great disposition, and has 1 blue eye and one brown.
We were thinking Samba, Polo, or Kharman. Or something off the wall like Jeckle (Jeckle and Hyde).
Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## .:Reis (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: VW related dog name... (jettajimmy)*

i knew a guy who worked on VW who named his Pit Bull, Jetta


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: VW related dog name... (jettajimmy)*

Raddo. 
Though I like the way Jetta sounds.
In honor of the odd eyes, you could call him - Variant
In Homage to Wolfsburg, you could call him - Wolfie. 



_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 4:03 PM 10-26-2007_


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: VW related dog name... (CarLuvrSD)*

Call him Ferdinand for some big ups to Ferdinand Porsche.


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

Dasher or Bug. Or Pointer, like the Russian VW.


----------



## pyro520 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bora, Rocco, Raddo, Vento, 20th Anniversary....


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (pyro520)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro520* »_20th Anniversary....


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=157


----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: VW related dog name... (jettajimmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajimmy* »_We just got a dog from a rescue and we though it's be cool to have the dogs name be something related to VW's. 

CEL.


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: VW related dog name... (54-46)*

How about "Diogi" (D O G)








I think Dasher is a good nameor perhaps Derby....both VW's..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

quantum.
polo.
bora
I like CEL thats a good one.
damnit
fox
Cabby
most names i can come up with.


----------



## HCClubPrez (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

Our 1 year old Boston Terrier is "Diesel" - our 3 month of Boston is "Cooper" - and my in-laws 3 month old Boston is "Beamer"... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5050punk (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: VW related dog name... (vwsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsteve* »_
How about "Diogi" (D O G)










haha. One of my good friends has a dog named Dioji. He tells people it's japanese if they don't get it.


----------



## grafixguy (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: VW related dog name... (5050punk)*

We have a 6month old golden retreaver named Kharmann and a 1 year old mini schnauzer named stewie wolfsburg (I wanted wolfsburg, but the wife wasnt to keen on the idea, then i suggested stewie, and she loved it. It was three months later that i told her that it came from stewie on family guy, lol) 
I like the name raddo for a male dog, Kharman is a female, I figure it fits better. Raddo or ... Empi


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: VW related dog name... (grafixguy)*

my buddy rob named his beagle rallye (golf)


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (pyro520)*

Sir Rocco. I like that


----------



## jettajimmy (Jun 28, 2004)

*Thanks for all the suggestions!*

We went with Polo


----------



## AFinRoo (Dec 9, 2005)

I know someone who named there dog Boser


----------



## GTI_LUV (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (AFinRoo)*

How about:
Boser
Bilstein
Fox
Lupo
in honor of 4 legs:
Quattro ( i know... Audi)
Haldex
Nardo
Axle
straying from topic.........
my head hurts now. That's all, im spent.


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: VW related dog name... (jettajimmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajimmy* »_...has 1 blue eye and one brown.


What about Harlequin?


----------



## k04TURBO (Oct 29, 2007)

how about *******


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: VW related dog name... (jettajimmy)*

when i was at a suby meet this chick had a toy dog named turbo


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: VW related dog name... (Theoffspring99us)*

badgeless


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Thanks for all the suggestions! (jettajimmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettajimmy* »_We went with Polo


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Thanks for all the suggestions! (CarLuvrSD)*

I knew someone who had a dog named volkswagen, one named and Porsche (pronounced "Por-sha") and a cat named Audi. Then he got a dog named Diesel. lol I wonder what he thinks about when he names these dogs... lol


----------



## hipfin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Thanks for all the suggestions! (corradokreep)*

not VW but car....

turbo
its cute


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

"Cel"
x2
Hitler...?


----------



## tino08 (Dec 20, 2006)

My friend VWPaul named his dogs
Cabby
and 
Corrado
Needless to say they are beastly dogs.


----------



## NOSPEED411 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: VW related dog name... (bharry07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bharry07* »_badgeless

Only if he is fixed


----------

